# Getting this on



## hoyle21 (Jan 22, 2012)

Trying a journal, hopefully it will keep me motivated!    A little bit about me first.   Currently 33 years old, 6ft 4 and 290 lbs.   In high school ran track, played football, and wrestled.   Gave up the wrestling to concentrate on football.   Played defensive end at the D2 level until back problems knocked me out.   Had a lumbar laminectomy at 23.    It feels better and I have done light squats since (405 at most) but I think I'm going to leave legs alone going forward.

I have done one cycle just recently.   Was doing a recomp and it was going great, but ended up getting pneumonia and gained some weight back.   I am now feeling healthy and PCT is over  so back to it.

My T levels are more than likely low. I was tested pre cycle and my total T was 270 or so.   I am hoping the loss of some fat will help, but I know that's a pipe dream.   In about a month I'll have it tested again and see how it goes.    I'm not opposed to  TRT, just worried I'm going to have to fight hard for shots as opposed to gel.

I will not be dieting in the sense of body building.   I will be eating healthier.   I'm a fast food junky.   Seriously, I fucking love McDonalds!    I'm going to cut fast food out completely and track my calories on My fitness Pal.   I need to find out where I am, so I can plan for where I need to be 

I should also add 133 days tobacco free!

This should be a journey, and I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 22, 2012)

Good luck Hoyle! Im looking forward to seeing your journey


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2012)

First day in the gym in a while.   Was really busy, so looks like I'm working legs, just not squats.

Leg ext 205 lbs 4X10
Leg curls 195lbs 4X10
Leg presses 405 4X10

According to My fitness pal
2394 calories
103 fat
130 protein
205 carbs


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 24, 2012)

Chest today, got pretty week after the pneumonia.

Flat bench-245 4X6 didn't get them all

Inclined bench machine 6 plates 3X8

Cable flys 70 3X8

Don't have much stamina getting tired quick.   I know it will come back.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 24, 2012)

According to My fitness pal

Cals-2392
Fats-77
Carbs-286
Protein-139


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 25, 2012)

Assisted pull ups 30lbs. (I'm fat)
A handle pull downs- 160lbs
Seated close grip rows - 200lbs.
Bent over dumbbell rows 50lbs


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 25, 2012)

3070 calories
Fat 135
Carbs 329
Protein 137


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 26, 2012)

Should have gone a little easier my first week back.   I'm super sore, and not working out today.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 30, 2012)

Leg ext 220
10, 10, 10, 6

Leg curls 190
10, 10, 10, 10

Leg presses 295
10,  10,  10, 10

2520 cals
102 fat
93 protein
316 carbs

I never would have thought I ate this bad.   Clearly I needed to track my diet.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 31, 2012)

Bench 245 4X6
6, 6, 4, 3

Incline bench machine 270, 4X10
10, 10, 6, 5

Dips
6, 5

Wanted to do cable flys but the place was packed with kids.   It's starting to piss me off.

Cals 3370
Fat 136
Carbs 415
Protein 121

Way over my planned Cals, had a bit of a mental break down.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2012)

good job on not smoking


----------



## Sheer (Feb 20, 2012)

well done!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello. Is anyone home?


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 24, 2012)

Haha, I suck, have some personal shit going on.   Will get back on this soon.  Called off a wedding, and the bitch is moving out.

It's all good, just have shit to sort out, and need to dive into my financials cause we bought this house together.   I can't afford it very long by myself.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok, so again, dealing with some personal shit.   She is about 3/4 moved out and took the washer and dryer and kitchen table so far.   To be fair the table was hers.

So back to my working out.   I finally went back to the doctor and my T levels were 172, so I started TRT last Monday, which is 200mgs test cyp a week.


So this should make a huge difference for me all around.   I'll probably take one more week off from lifting to get my shit together and then head back at it.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 25, 2012)

Here are some pics of me.   6-4 @ 290 lbs again.   I was just down to 270 but the low T levels and my current stress are really fucking me up.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 25, 2012)

You have a good base, obviously putting on weight isn't a problem. Now its time to hit the cardio and diet and get sexy.

Use the chick leaving as motivation to get ripped for the ladies. Summer is almost here.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 25, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> You have a good base, obviously putting on weight isn't a problem. Now its time to hit the cardio and diet and get sexy.



Really excited to see how I respond to the TRT.    I'm sure test levels in the 170's wasn't helping much.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2012)

for 290 you dont look awful


i dont think traditional lifting is for you with the injury you describe


endomorphs are powerful by nature...it is a huge mistake to indulge this ability by lifting heavy...keep doing what comes easy to you or me and youll keep looking the same

when it comes to losing fat...you have to do that cardio...a lesson i keep having to learn...no other option


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you KOS.   I don't particularly enjoy cardio, it's true, I would rather just lift heavy.   I was doing pretty good and then fell into a shit hole of a mess again.   I'll get motivated again, and knock it out.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

You may consider upping your protein intake a bit brother.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You may consider upping your protein intake a bit brother.



Yes, agreed.   I was tracking just to see how I do when I'm not paying that much attention.   I was surprised by how bad I was eating.   It was a wake up call for sure.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 25, 2012)

Heavyiron - curious on your thoughts for training though.   As you know I went on TRT 200mgs once a week (we both use the paddocks) as my T levels were 172.   Do you think I should concentrate on cardio and cutting or still lift heavy and hard and add cardio?

I really don't know how much the lack of T was holding me back, or how much the additional T will now help me now.

And you have seen my nutritional values, should I try to stay around 2400 calories or move or down now that I'm cruising?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Heavyiron - curious on your thoughts for training though.   As you know I went on TRT 200mgs once a week (we both use the paddocks) as my T levels were 172.   Do you think I should concentrate on cardio and cutting or still lift heavy and hard and add cardio?
> 
> I really don't know how much the lack of T was holding me back, or how much the additional T will now help me now.
> 
> And you have seen my nutritional values, should I try to stay around 2400 calories or move or down now that I'm cruising?


Lift heavy and hard and do cardio. More protein will help recovery. I would not cut cals yet. Just clean up your diet and eat frequently. You can do a low carb day on non training days and more carbs on training days though.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 25, 2012)

^^ Exactly! Good info bro


----------



## mooner (Feb 25, 2012)

good read.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 19, 2012)

OK, feeling better and back on this.   

Did 45 minutes of cardio keeping my heart rate in the 140's.    I'll probably just do a week of cardio to start and get back into lifting next week.

Cals 1593
Fat 86
Carbs 94
Protein 116


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 21, 2012)

Shit, forgot to log yesterday.   I walked the dog about 2 miles, and that's my cardio for the day.

Cals. 2543
Fat 137
Carbs 197
Protein 132


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 21, 2012)

Today 45 minutes of Cardio 

Cals 2110
Fat 101
Carbs 85
Protein 85

I'll have some cottage cheese before bed.
I also forgot my lunch and had to get Burger King.  Hopefully I'm done with that mistake.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Officially kick off week.   Did an hour of cardio yesterday.

Today I worked legs kept it nice and light.   I'm going to be sore in the morning.

Squats 225-4X8
Leg presses 300-4X8


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 27, 2012)

Light chest today with a half hour of cardio at the end.   Legs and ass are super sore from yesterday.   I'm walking like the Capt'n after his last one nightstand with that Asian tranny with the huge cock.

Cals-2910
Protein-191
Carbs-260
Fat-123


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 30, 2012)

Holy shit have I been sore.   Chest is so tight I couldn't sleep.   I hate the first few weeks back after a lay off.

Pigged out today big time.   A coworker had his last day so we went to famous Dave's.   Maybe the extra Cals will help with the soreness.

I also ordered some products from IML about an hour ago and I received an email with tracking info already.   Prince and Gena are on the fucking ball today!


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 2, 2012)

Legs today.   Squatted 225 @4 set till failure.  I don't like going heavier than that.   Did leg presses as well.   I'll throw in extensions and curls next week.

I received some goodies from IML.   That shit was here super fast.   I can't even use it till the 16th as I'm having my TRT checkup with blood tests.

I don't feel like I'll be too sore, so hopefully this week goes better!


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 3, 2012)

Good chest workout today, and my legs aren't too sore from yesterday.   Tomorrow I'll hit back and an hour of cardio.

Cals 1897
Protein 133
Fat 100
Carbs 114


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 4, 2012)

Did moderate weight high reps of back exercises.   For me back day doesn't include deads as I can't do them.   I do different types of pull ups/pull downs and rows.

Cals 2201
Protein 159
Carbs186
Fat 92


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 11, 2012)

Shit, I'm horrible at this logging.

Monday was legs and all was well
Tuesday was chest, I hit it a bit harder without any soreness.

Today I worked back.   Good workout, but work has been super busy.   I feel like its got me a bit mentally fatigued.   I have to get over it because I hit over drive Monday.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 19, 2012)

Monday-Started the Halo extreme and Cyanostane.   Also, I have changed the routine a bit.   I have incorporated the insanity program into my workout.   I do it after lifting.    It's a fucking bitch, not going to lie.   Im impressed with the intensity, and hoping I can keep some strength with it, but cutting is the main goal here.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 20, 2012)

So first week of lifting and insanity is almost over, and I'm fucking beat.  My calves are tight as drums, and I'm having a hard time eating afterwords.
Worst of all I actually gained a half pound.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Week two of using insanity for cardio.   Feels like I'm starting to get used to it a bit.   I still worked up a hell of a sweat and had a great cardio session.   Hopefully I'll see some weight loss after this week.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 3, 2012)

I bought a tape to get some measurements.   The scale moved pretty good for a while and has now stopped, but the mirror is still showing improvements.

Here are some numbers.

Bicep 17 inches
Wrist 7.5 inches
Chest 49.5 inches
Waist at my paint line is 40 but it's bigger at my belly button
Calve is 18 inches
Thigh is 27.5 inches
(I don't work legs because of back surgery)
Neck is 19 inches


----------

